# D's Custom Diary



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/18)

Soooooo, I have these two beautiful pieces of wood in my workshop, that i (re)discovered while busy packing for our upcoming move. A Piece of Leadwood (Hardekool) and a piece of Mansonia. And i've had this idea for building a parra-series 18650 mech mod for a while, so i'm starting this weekend. Anybody attempted a build like this before? any tips, tricks or recommendations? will post pics through each stage of the build. Would there be a market in SA for such mods?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/10/18)

Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Good luck


Thanks, super excited to start this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (5/10/18)

@Resistance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

PM me


Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Soooooo, I have these two beautiful pieces of wood in my workshop, that i (re)discovered while busy packing for our upcoming move. A Piece of Leadwood (Hardekool) and a piece of Mansonia. And i've had this idea for building a parra-series 18650 mech mod for a while, so i'm starting this weekend. Anybody attempted a build like this before? any tips, tricks or recommendations? will post pics through each stage of the build. Would there be a market in SA for such mods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

vicTor said:


> @Resistance


@vicTor you read my mind...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (5/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @vicTor you read my mind...



loved what you did with yours, especially the coins

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

vicTor said:


> loved what you did with yours, especially the coins


Next one might feature an inlay(",)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/18)

ok, now i'm intrigued!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

Thanks @vicTor always a pleasure hearing a comment from you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (6/10/18)

@Dela Rey Steyn .
Finish your build but take pics as you go on working on your mod.
Don't post pics please first complete. I want it to be a surprize.
I'm also looking forward to seeing it so im excited.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Soooooo, I have these two beautiful pieces of wood in my workshop, that i (re)discovered while busy packing for our upcoming move. A Piece of Leadwood (Hardekool) and a piece of Mansonia. And i've had this idea for building a parra-series 18650 mech mod for a while, so i'm starting this weekend. Anybody attempted a build like this before? any tips, tricks or recommendations? will post pics through each stage of the build. Would there be a market in SA for such mods?



Good luck with the project @Dela Rey Steyn 
Always admire folk like you that can do this sort of thing
Looking forward to seeing how it turns out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (9/10/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Soooooo, I have these two beautiful pieces of wood in my workshop, that i (re)discovered while busy packing for our upcoming move. A Piece of Leadwood (Hardekool) and a piece of Mansonia. And i've had this idea for building a parra-series 18650 mech mod for a while, so i'm starting this weekend. Anybody attempted a build like this before? any tips, tricks or recommendations? will post pics through each stage of the build. Would there be a market in SA for such mods?


I've made some - What do you need help with?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)

Hi guys, sorry to have kept everyone waiting for so long, my bad. Life just got crazy and weird about a week after I made this initial post. Life is still crazy and weird, but it's beginning to stabilize. I'm still planning to make the Para-series Mech (think H.O.G) but Wil do a few small projects in between to keep the thread alive.

I was chatting with another forum user last night, and it reignited a spark, a craving, to get back into carpentry on a hobby basis. Thank you @Juan_G!!

I have a few things planned:

The redo of my Invader (proof of concept is done and I'm happy with the color and design (see photos in following posts, if you haven't already seen them in the Hand Check Thread) next is to have it powder coated and then to redo the print/paint/engrave of the design to the door.

The wooden door and body for an Invader III (looking for a 2nd hand Invader III if you guys know of any floating around, doesn't have to be pretty, just has to work) Small teaser pics:





The wood squonks. First one will be 18650 and with Plywood, just to get a feel for the requirements and the second one will be 18650/21700 compatible and probably with a good hardwood or stabilized wood.

Then I've ordered multiple parts to build my owm mosfet and PWM mods. These will happen as and when my parts arrive. 

Hope I can spend as much time as I really want to on these, but life will probably interfere every now and then. 

So keep a look out for updates as they get uploaded. Would love to hear everybody's thoughts on the parts and processes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (3/4/19)

Sounds very cool @Dela Rey Steyn 

Am watching with interest...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)

The Invader redo - proof of concept and seeing if I can successfully take it apart and put it back together again:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (7/4/19)

Well done bro! Looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

Trying to get a feel for the 18650 mech squonk dimensions. I don't want it crazy tight, must be easy to work with, but also not a big bulky mod. The wood will definitely limit me to thicker sides, too thin and it will crack unfortunately. Proof of concept I will do out of plywood and the actual mod will be lead wood or mansonia, Will still decideob that. Lead wood (hardekool) is a naturally stabilized wood and won't need a lacquer or topcoat. Just some beeswax or coconut oil to maintain it. Next will be decide the style of the mod, plain sleek straight lines or more curvy? Classic looks or more of a steam punk feel?

I'm getting ahead of myself, first need to get these damn dimensions right...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

Basic outline done, this is just a freehand sketch to mark the layout 


The first button cut out I guestimated, and it was too low. And these little dots are where the magnets for the door will go


The 510 connectors I have are a little tall, almost 3cm 


And has a full length threaded BF tube, not ideal, but I'll smooth it out with the Dremel tool.


It's atleast a spring loaded connector, so win there. 


I've got my game plan set for this weekend, now I just need to get through tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (12/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Basic outline done, this is just a freehand sketch to mark the layout
> View attachment 163430
> 
> The first button cut out I guestimated, and it was too low. And these little dots are where the magnets for the door will go
> ...



Hi. It's not necessary to smooth the positive pin. It will grip onto the inside of the pipe and seal itself as long as the pipe fits snug. 
Looking forward to the next step!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/19)

Hope it went well this weekend @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/4/19)

Silver said:


> Hope it went well this weekend @Dela Rey Steyn



Hi @Silver, unfortunately Eskom had other plans this weekend, we had 2 phases down for the majority of Saturday. And Sunday unfortunately I did not get time. I did however start carving the cavity with my hand tools. Let's just say I really do appreciate a sharp chisel.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/4/19)

Hopefully i'll be able to get more done and finish this over the Easter weekend. Not planning to venture anywhere near the roads here in Limpopo with the massive amount of traffic going to Moria

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/4/19)

Sorry to hear about the power situation @Dela Rey Steyn - that sucks
Hope you get more time soon and looking forward to seeing how it progresses.

Also I am sure your exercise will illustrate the amount of effort that goes into such things...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (15/4/19)

Wow cannot wait to see the end results!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/4/19)

So after a lot of tasks I had to fi ish for SWAMBO, and Lazy Susan for another client that almost done, I decided to screw the plywood squonk and go balls to the wall straight to a piece of Lead Wood/Hardekool. This is goi g to take some time, damn this wood is hard. Took out the bulk of the cavity today with the drill press, over to chisels and rasps now to refine and make it look pretty.

Lazy Susan Polyurethane finish busy curing, going to put the suede in a bit later for the bottom. 



The start of the Mod housing:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (28/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So after a lot of tasks I had to fi ish for SWAMBO, and Lazy Susan for another client that almost done, I decided to screw the plywood squonk and go balls to the wall straight to a piece of Lead Wood/Hardekool. This is goi g to take some time, damn this wood is hard. Took out the bulk of the cavity today with the drill press, over to chisels and rasps now to refine and make it look pretty.
> 
> Lazy Susan Polyurethane finish busy curing, going to put the suede in a bit later for the bottom.
> View attachment 164873
> ...



Tips if you need it. Clamp the workpiece in the drill vice and use a straight flute router bit. It might work faster and will give cleaner results

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/4/19)

Resistance said:


> Tips if you need it. Clamp the workpiece in the drill vice and use a straight flute router bit. It might work faster and will give cleaner results


Thanks, but going to kick it 'old school' on this build. I love working with hand tools. It slower but a lot more satisfying

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (29/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Thanks, but going to kick it 'old school' on this build. I love working with hand tools. It slower but a lot more satisfying



I hear you! If your comfortable then stick to what you know.thats how I like to do things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/5/19)

A day spent working with your hands is never wasted! 18650 battery sled proof of concept :

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/5/19)

Something wicked this way comes!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Something wicked this way comes!!!
> View attachment 166918



@Resistance - that looks a bit like your previous avatar image. Hehe

Looking forward to seeing what you are up to @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> @Resistance - that looks a bit like your previous avatar image. Hehe
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you are up to @Dela Rey Steyn



2 more days for the rest of the "parts" to arrive, but it should be "alive" by the weekend

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (20/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 2 more days for the rest of the "parts" to arrive, but it should be "alive" by the weekend
> View attachment 166919



Then we wait. It will be worth it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (20/5/19)

I'm very exited to see how this turns out!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/5/19)

I have never been more happy to receive a broken/dead SXK Billet Box! Yesterday was a very emotional day for me and I decided to get into this project to help keep my mind busy. The "donor" body is a blue anodized SXK BB that somebody tried to revamp by applying some form of glitter spray or nail varnish. It is going to take some time cleaning her, but it will be worth it in the end. This little beauty will be refinished and then be modified to run without the chip, in a permanent bypass mode like a mech mod, but will have a fuse that can be changed. will keep you all posted on her progress.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/5/19)

So the glitter paint/nail polish revealed






her secrets, a lot of distress to the normal lines of the original anodizing. Not to fear, another spray of paint remover should take the last residue of sparkle away and then we can decide on whether to sand and polish or respray this SXK BB. Some panel beating will also be required for where the positive contact was removed by the previous "modder"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G (22/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So the glitter paint/nail polish revealed
> View attachment 167076
> View attachment 167077
> View attachment 167078
> ...


And so it begins! Looks like the poor bb needs a lot of love. I would go for sand and polish, just to be different hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So the glitter paint/nail polish revealed
> View attachment 167076
> View attachment 167077
> View attachment 167078
> ...


Looking good there @Dela Rey Steyn , hope we will see the end product in its full glory. Been wanting to do something similar, but lack of electronics keeping me back a bit. Really interested in the fuse part!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/5/19)

Looking good so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/5/19)

Removing anodizing is a beast of different strokes, not as easy as stripping normal paint. But luckily there is a very good time saver right at hand in most households: Oven Cleaner! Cobra/Zeb High Speed oven cleaner works a real treat! Some more cleaning to be done tomorrow with a brush and aluminum cleaner at work, then she will be all shiny and clean!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (23/5/19)

Thats amazing @Dela Rey Steyn - looking forward to seeing how it develops

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/5/19)

Silver said:


> Thats amazing @Dela Rey Steyn - looking forward to seeing how it develops


Thanks @Silver, still a bit of elbow grease to go on this to get it done. Then I need to decide on the finish. Do I repaint it? Polish it? Give it a brushed/media blasted finish? Maybe I should create a poll

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (23/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Thanks @Silver, still a bit of elbow grease to go on this to get it done. Then I need to decide on the finish. Do I repaint it? Polish it? Give it a brushed/media blasted finish? Maybe I should create a poll



I was thinking sand/media blasting but whichever way you go with the finish ,it will be different to the normal "BB" finish so it would be good either way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/19)

Resistance said:


> I was thinking sand/media basting but whichever way you go with the finish ,it will be different to the normal "BB" finish so it would be good either way


What he said - make it unique and different


----------



## BoboVA (19/8/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Invader redo - proof of concept and seeing if I can successfully take it apart and put it back together again:
> View attachment 162603
> View attachment 162604
> View attachment 162605
> ...


You are doing beautifully! Good luck


----------



## Resistance (19/8/19)

Patience is a virtue!!! Lol


----------



## Vilaishima (19/8/19)

Not to be a party pooper but anodising forms part of the aluminium and makes the surface harder. Removing the anodizing as in this case removes a layer of the anodized aluminium and oven cleaner also "eats" aluminium explaining why it removes anodizing. The surface will most probably be weakened and will possibly be pitted from the oven cleaner.


----------



## BoboVA (21/8/19)

Resistance said:


> Patience is a virtue!!! Lol


Yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (21/8/19)

Its going to be worth the wait!


----------



## BoboVA (24/8/19)

Resistance said:


> Its going to be worth the wait!


I hope we wait xD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/21)

Lockdown bump!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

